# Speed & Stamina - dog vs human



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm quiet some ways from being in good shape as far as speed & stamina goes, but I used to be able to outrun my dog and be able to walk her til she got exhausted. I have a 1.5 yr old soft coated wheaton terrier mix and over our time together her rest time after walks shrank from 30-45 minutes until now where there's virtually no more napping or resting after a long walk. Now she can run like the wind and my weekend attempts to wear her out only succeed at wearing me out.

Over the past four months that I've had her, she went from underweight and slightly injured to being proportional and healthy. The biggest change in speed and stamina occurred when I switched her to another food that doesn't come out the other end with the same bright red and yellow coloring and then another improvement once I dewormed (tapeworms) her.

I originally thought I'd always be able to out run her and have more stamina. It was actually a fitness goal of mine to always be faster and more energetic then her, but I'm losing that one and not sure I can catch up.

1. Do any of you guys try to race your dogs? Do you win?
2. Does anyone else do an extra long walk about once a week or so?
3. How's your speed & stamina compare to your dog's?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have had mostly larger, fleet dogs who love to run. Chasing them is futile - even when I was a runner.

I cannot catch my daughter's miniature schnauzer if he doesn't want to be caught. On occasion, I've sent Esther to round him up. She can catch him easily on open ground, but the little **** is agile and can turn on a dime.

The way I wear my dogs out is to throw tennis balls with a Chuckit. Weather permitting, I throw them as far out into Lake Michigan as I can.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah, the chuckit... Wezza love the chuckit . 

I can't outrun my dogs or outlast them anymore lmbo. Izze I kind of can now she is older & slower due to her arthritis & such. Jo has no limit to her energy lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Outrun my dogs? BAHAHAHAH!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My dog and I are both young and fit, but I'd have to be super-human to keep up. She was clocked at 27mph using a radar gun. 
Agility is fun for this exact reason: we both have to use our brains in order to keep our bodies in sync, since she's so much faster than me.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My little JRT x is fitter than I am, and I am not fat or anything. I can walk all day long and not get tired, but I'm not really a runner.

Last night we were caught out in the rain, so I decided to run the rest of the way home, and my puppy ran ahead of me. After several minutes I stopped, but my puppy was ready to keep going. He kept up with me the whole way too, despite having stubby little legs.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My husky can definitely outrun me - easy. That's why she pulls the bike now - mama couldn't keep up anymore!


----------

